# re-introduction :) (used to be soiled angel)



## delicateshadow (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi. I used to go by the name of 'soiled angel'... am now back and decided to change my username to reflect that.

I'm 36, diagnosed with Recurrent Depressive Disorder....but things are slightly more complex than that as I have anxiety, panic attacks, PTSD symptoms and I dissociate, depersonalise and derealise. Its more the dissociation now though as I have come quite a long way in my therapy.

I'm in 3 times a week analytic/object relations psychotherapy, into nearly my 4th year. Its mostly a process of becoming real and grounded in my body and feelings. Which got squashed down most of my childhood for a number of reasons...hence the de-pression, anxiety, panic and dissociation etc.

I take remeron and efexor...am in the last week of efexor discontinuation....37.5mg every other day....and feeling nauseous and will be glad to get rid of the stuff now! It kind of pooped out on me...

I have managed to stop self harming, and am more in tune with my feelings at a deeper and more compassionate level....its still tough lots of the time....

Katie


----------



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey delicateshadow,

Just thought I say hello (I'm new to these boards). I'm 24 and live just outside London. I have psychotic depression and depersonalisation disorder. I'm currently on abilify and remeron (and procyclidine for the side-effects), neither of which is doing much good; I'm also having psychotherapy, which is helping a bit. It's good to her that your making some progress.

Anyway, just thought I'd say hi.

Best,

dave_81


----------



## delicateshadow (Jul 2, 2005)

hi Dave, thanks for responding to my post...it helps me feel more real and human knowing that someone not too far away also has similar issues.....

I've changed quite a bit since I was last on here...going by my old posts..this is good....


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, welcome back! I've only been reading here since January, but I seem to remember reading some posts by you. I'm happy to hear that you're progressing in therapy--wonderful news for anyone!


----------



## delicateshadow (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Neko, thank you.


----------

